
When Making Books Was as Much of an Art as Writing Them - bgrohman
https://www.npr.org/2017/11/23/545228136/when-making-books-was-as-much-of-an-art-as-writing-them
======
dfps
Thanks for the post. Publishing/bookbinding is great.

You might want to try submitting a post, though, that has examples of nicely
published/formatted/printed/bound books.

